# Mission Soda?



## diginit

I liked this one. So I picked her up from alongside the road. Any info?


----------



## morbious_fod

That is a Mission Beverages bottle from the mid-1940's until the late 1950's. The Mission Dry Corporation started out making making Sparkling Orange drinks in black bottles, and the Mission Orange non-carbonated Orange drink line during the 1920's and 1930's. By the late 1930's they had evolved into the Mission Beverages line which they would produce until sometime in the 1970's.

 This is one of the early Mission bottles used for the Mission Orange drink.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is a 1942 Mission Beverages bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod

This is a 1950 Mission Beverages bottle which resembles yours.


----------



## wonkapete

And here is the earliest, embossed version.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey James,

 Here's a brief history:

 "Mission Beverages

 Since 1929

      Like most long-term beverage companies, Mission went through a variety of names and locations.  The first products were offered by California Crushed Fruit from Los Angeles.  After the initial success of Mission Orange in the beverage market, the Mission Dry Corporation was formed and then later became Mission of California, Incorporated of New Haven, Connecticut by the 1950s. 

      Mission Dry Orange was originally bottled in unique black bottles, as can be seen in the example above. Later clear ACL bottles with white lettering, sometimes with a black background, took the place of the black bottle. 

      Mission also bottled flavors, in the ACL bottles, with the cap identifying the flavor inside.

 First bottle: Mission Dry Sparkling Orange, 12oz, 1929, IPG

 Second bottle: Mission Beverages, 7oz,  Mission Dry Corporation, Chicago, Ill 

 Third bottle: Mission Beverages, 7oz, Mission Orange Bottling Company, Chicago, Ill

 Fourth bottle: Mission Beverages, 7oz, L-G 17 2 58

 Below: Assorted differernt Mission crown caps" From.















 Some of the photos seem reluctant to be dragged over here, so be sure to visit the above excellent site to see more.


----------



## morbious_fod

Mission Orange Juice was being sold at the same time as the Sparkling  Orange Dry, as this 1929 letterhead from their branch in Chicago attests  to. Unfortunately the article doesn't get into that aspect of the  company.


----------



## morbious_fod

Here are two of the three sparkling drys produced by the company.  






 as the letterhead says there are Grapefruit, Lemon, and Orange flavors.


----------



## splante

wow like the embossed versions here is the only one i have a Acl from 40's?


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: wonkapete
> 
> And here is the earliest, embossed version.


 wow very nice


----------



## diginit

Thanks for all the information! I like that embossed bottle with the milk bottle top. I was thinking 70's. 1950? This bottle was laying on the roadside for 60 yrs? WOW. Do these have any value other than being cool?
  I would have responded sooner, but my computer hit the floor. Lost 2 drives, all my backup, and the case.  All I could save was the MB and memory.
  I'm burning all my backup to disk from now on!  Lost 3 years worth of pics, vids, and info. Crappy new year... 
  Up and running again with a $15 case, $39 CD/DVD writer, a $69 320g HD from Frys, and a lot of work...I'd rather be diggin'


----------



## morbious_fod

There are so many Mission Beverages bottles out there, it was quite popular and a national brand, but most don't hold any huge value, unless there happens to be a rare town name on one of them.


----------

